# Dog training



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

What are the laws concerning dog training in and around wildlife management areas I am not 100 percent sure are they completely off limits or as long as I'm not harassing the wildlife I won't be planting birds just so water work and steadiness training


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/hunting_dogs.html

That link should give you the info you are looking for.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------

